# Blob -> backup



## EagleEye (6. Nov 2004)

ich habe das problem ich hab eine backup funktion in meinem prog
die lasse ich die ganze db auslesen und als fertige sql scripte in eine datei ablegen
nur jetzt hab ich das problem das ich da auch eine spalte blob in einer tabelle hab 
nur beim einspielen des backups macht das blob mir dann probleme

hat jemand ne idee wie ich das lösen kann? ???:L


----------



## nollario (6. Nov 2004)

wie sieht dein problem mit dem blob aus?

scheitert es an der größe oder an der formatierung oder an was ganz anderem? meine "blob-problem" hingen jedenfalls immer an diesen beiden faktoren...


----------



## EagleEye (6. Nov 2004)

naja wenn ich das backup dann einbinden will meckert er über irgend einen teil in den blob parts 
ich habe schon alle " \ ' mit \ davor versehn aber keine ahnung was er noch will er meckert immernoch rum


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2004)

Schreibe die Blobs in getrennte Dateien, dann machst Du nach dem
Insert ein Update aus Datei.
Hängt aber davon ab, ob Deine Datenbank dies unterstützt.


----------



## EagleEye (6. Nov 2004)

keine ahnung das sollte nach möglichkeit auf jeder db laufen
aber das mit den getrennten dateien hat mich auf ne idee gebracht


----------



## wolf (28. Mai 2005)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe das problem ich hab eine backup funktion in meinem prog
> die lasse ich die ganze db auslesen und als fertige sql scripte in eine datei ablegen
> nur jetzt hab ich das problem das ich da auch eine spalte blob in einer tabelle hab
> nur beim einspielen des backups macht das blob mir dann probleme
> ...



hi from wolf

habe keine BLOBs, aber TEXT-Felder
anscheinend ist DUMP mit JAVA kein Problem !?
finde dazu aber nis gescheites..
 ???:L 

mein ziel : backup differentiell und wochenweise voll per knopfdruck oder automatischen
ohne handarbeit, ebenso restore per knopfdruck

kannste mal beispielcode veröffentlichen oder schicken ?
an info@technosoft-hofbieber.de

vielen dank im vorraus !


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Mai 2005)

welche DB?

da gibts doch hundert pro ein passendes backup modul??

liest du die "selber" aus und fertigst dir durch "stringmanipulationen" ein sql-klartextskript??


----------

